

APC Goes on Sale through Newegg.com in US and Canada  - orjan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-181-041&utm_source=Notify&utm_campaign=e72c7f90b3-Newegg_Sales8_14_2012&utm_medium=email

======
orjan
More info here: [http://us5.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=502910cc28cb186a9e829f74...](http://us5.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=502910cc28cb186a9e829f748&id=e72c7f90b3&e=8e43ab7000)

